# Welcher Anbieter macht gute Polster in den Hosen



## simplysax (7. August 2010)

Ich suche eine Radhose, die ein dickeres Polster hat. Momentan fahre ich mit der Gonso Tonga V2 und finde, das Polster könnte doch etwas dicker sein.

Hat jemand einen Tip, welche Hose ein wirklich gutes Polster hat. Wäre sehr dankbar für Vorschläge


----------



## lucie (8. August 2010)

Die hier haben ganz gute Polster.
So einen ähnlichen Fred gab's aber schon mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (8. August 2010)

scott - find´ich ... und assos - aber irgendwie doch ein wenig überteuert ...


----------



## Easy (8. August 2010)

Dick ist nicht unbedingt bequem. Das Polster muss einfach passen, dicke Polste können auch dicke Falten bilden 

Daher viele anprobieren und auch mal im Geschäft auf einem Bike probesitzen 

Lehrgeld bezahlen bleibt auch nicht aus, aber dafür gibt es dann den Fred "Materielles von und für Frauen"


----------



## biker1978mtb (8. August 2010)

Die assos mille hat ein Polster, das wie eine Bienenwabe aufgebaut ist, d.h. es gibt Bereiche (Waben), die mit Polstermaterial ausgefüllt sind und Bereiche (Waben), die nicht mit Polstermaterial ausgefüllt sind. Vorteil: wenn das Polster geknickt wird, also sich an dein Hinterteil angleicht, gibt es dadurch keine stöhrenden Falten.

Ich fahr die Mille selbst auf dem MTB - Mehrtagestouren und Alpen Cross. Ich find das Teil echt super bequem, der Stoff ist super angenehm, das Polster gut aber nicht zu aufdringlich (dick).

Meine Entscheidung traf ich aufgrund dieses Tests über die assos fi mille s5

Ride on.


----------



## Bergradlerin (9. August 2010)

Ich habe seit Neuestem eine Damenhose von Campagnolo. Und dieses superteure Teil (gut 200 Euro) mit den verschränkten Trägern von Gore. Interessant wäre jetzt nur noch, ob sich die relativ dicken Polster zusammensitzen oder ob sie so bequem bleiben...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (10. August 2010)

Ich glaube, das Problem ist nicht das Sitzen, sondern das Waschen. Ich hab mir letzten Winter ne billige Hose zum Spinnen gekauft, die mag ich jetzt auch zum Biken total gerne, dafür bin ich mit dem Maloja-Polster nicht so 100% glücklich. Das mit dem Lehrgeld bleibt leider auch nicht ganz aus. Ich hab Dynamics Hosen, deren Polster liebe ich, aber die halten leider nicht allzu lange.


----------



## muirana (10. August 2010)

Ich finde am besten die Polster von Sportful, am schlechtesten die Polster von Gore...aber ich denke auch, dass jeder Hintern da seine eigenen Vorlieben entwickelt, da hilft nur ausprobieren.


----------



## barbarissima (11. August 2010)

Meine Hose für lange Touren ist die Gonso Jenny  Das Polster ist recht dick und stark strukturiert.


----------



## kingprawn (12. August 2010)

Ich finde die Polster von Bioracer am Besten. Seit ich Hosen mit dem speziellen 3D Damenpolster fahre, kann ich viel länger und mit mehr Spaß biken.


----------

